# critique mare.



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

hard to critique, but she definately needs more weight.
Something about her front legs I don't like.
She looks pretty nice though. If she's close I'd say give her a try


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Why's she selling her for so cheap? :? She looks OK; definitely needs muscle & to gain weight. She looks like she stands under herself in the front. She's cute, also how old is she?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Why's she selling her for so cheap? :? She looks OK; definitely needs muscle & to gain weight. She looks like she stands under herself in the front. She's cute, also how old is she?


she jsut needs to get rid of her i guess since she cant ride nomore because she got injured or something...shes 16 and in her ad it says great lesson horse but then she said this to me in an email which concerns me a bit...."She's a little skittish when she first sees thing (nothing major. she looks at it and snorts.) She's beginner safe."


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd be a little weary on that also....it's almost as if she is contridicting herself there.
I mean she looks fairly safe, but it's hard to tell just from images


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

as stated before she needs weight. If done properly shouldn't be a problem at all, but I would get a vet check to see if there are any medical/health reasons why she's thin.

It looks almost as if she stands on her toes on her front feet... something else a vet check could tell you about.

While I don't like that "She's a little skittish when she first sees thing (nothing major. she looks at it and snorts.) She's beginner safe." She could just be very honest and telling any prospective buyer about this.
If it is ONLY the FIRST time, it should be no big deal the 2nd and 3rd and so on time when she goes by a new object.

Even if she doesn't spook, bringing a horse into a new environment with new smells and everything, a horse may spook.

Montana was fine at his old place and he's a little more on edge now that he's moved, but it's to be expected.

Maybe ask the tb's owner if she can explain that a little better. and see what she says.

If she's close by, I would look at her, and if you want to get her, have the sale on the condition that she's suitable for you via a vet check.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

shes like an hr away so its not as bad and tack can be included with her so id like to go see her.

ETA- how do you think shed look going western?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ginger to be honest i gasped when i first saw these pic's, she's under weight!! is she selling because she can no longer afford to feed this horse properly?, it sounds like she is just pushing the poor horse on to you....it's buyers like that you want to stay a way from....bomb proof and skittish do not fit in the same sentence.....i would just go to your local ridding school and see if they would match you up with a good horse that they would be willing to part with, that way you can find a perfect horse for you with some one who knows how to match horse and rider....gl


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

IDK, but I think she is back at the knee. She needs weight, but some people think you can feed TB's the same as other horses, but they really need more because they burn cals so fast with their metabolism. She looks nice other than her front legs. Some horses might have soundness issues with that fault, although I could be wrong. If your just trailriding i wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im pretty much just looking for a horse to learn on right now and to eventually do shows with in the future...nothing big though. id want to ride both english and western.


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

If your planning on getting a vet check done, then it could be a great deal. I don't really like the way she looks in her front legs, but a vet could answer your questions about her and if it is a bad fault. If its just flat work,and the mare looks and feels sound after a nice workout, I'd go for it.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

UPDATE-

the woman who owns her emailed me this...

I had a girl get on her yesterday that didn't know how to ride at all. My mare was wonderful and she responds very well. I had someone evaluate her and they said she would make a great beginner or 4-H horse. I will try to send a video over the phone.

do you guys think shes worth seeing? shes only an hour or so from me and the woman said id be able to do a trial on her.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

As everyone has said, she's thin. Her coat is a little dull and she's really not very muscled... But OH MAN IS SHE GONNA SHINE??? With proper care and nutrition, I think she'll be gorgeous. I'm curious about the snort thing, but there are alot of horses that kind of look at things for a minute before they decide they are harmless. I definitely think she's worth a look see. If she's as "beginner safe" as they are saying, she will really be something to look at next spring.

As for her legs and toes, I'd take those comments into consideration and maybe even get the $100 vet check, you know the one, where they say: she's healthy today and these are the possible concerns.... You definitely want to know what you are getting into but...wow, she could really be something pretty....


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> As everyone has said, she's thin. Her coat is a little dull and she's really not very muscled... But OH MAN IS SHE GONNA SHINE??? With proper care and nutrition, I think she'll be gorgeous. I'm curious about the snort thing, but there are alot of horses that kind of look at things for a minute before they decide they are harmless. I definitely think she's worth a look see. If she's as "beginner safe" as they are saying, she will really be something to look at next spring.
> 
> As for her legs and toes, I'd take those comments into consideration and maybe even get the $100 vet check, you know the one, where they say: she's healthy today and these are the possible concerns.... You definitely want to know what you are getting into but...wow, she could really be something pretty....


do you think she could make a good western horse?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I like her... yes she needs muscle development and more weight, but like farmpony said, she's gonna shine with the right nutrition and care  I agree with taking a look at her, and if you're interested in her, get a vet check... she does look offset in the knee, but if she's sound and you're not looking for your next show horse here, then you can't pass up a horse thats quiet - they're worth their weight in gold!

Kansas Twister - you say about its these people who everyone needs to stay away from... yes she sounds almost desperate to sell, but what about the actual horse? It's a nice looking mare, and if she's needing a new home for her, it's best that she goes to a lovely place, rather than making the owner so desperate she turns to horrible situations... I always put the thought of the horse first, and if I was really interested in the animal, I'd still go and visit even if the owner seemed to say things that made me wary. It's not the mare's fault that her owner has decided to represent her in this manner, and she may have a really geniune reason for it. 

Don't judge by the front cover is all I'm saying Ginger. It may seem a bit odd, but if you like the mare I say go take a look at her.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Ginger, Where are you located. If you don't want to spill here that's ok.. You can PM me.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Just so you know there is a possibility that the horse will speed up when she reaches a proper weight and starts feeling better... It happened to me and my horse.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

so chelle she should buy the horse bause it needs to saved from it's owner?... what if it's not the horse that gingerr wants in the end?, in all my years i have never bought a horse from a pushy owner, i've always walked away, didn't matter what kind of case it was.....gingerrr...brad pailsey wrote a great sine called online....she looks like she would be a great ( she'll be a eye catcher when all better) but just remember she could be a online horse,just remember how much trouble you had with ginger after you turned her around....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with Superman. I once worked with 10 yo gelding, very underweight one, who was just a little spooky at things... After I brought him up in weight and muscles (took 4-5 months) he started to be SPOOKY plus reared like crazy (sent a person to the EM). Being thin means almost for sure horse will be calm and nice to ride: they just don't have energy for anything else. 

On other side she's already 16, so should be calm down by her age as well.

Personally I don't like her front legs and as said the pushy sellers are not the best sellers to go with.


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

She would deffinitly be beautiful if she were to gain weight and muscle. It is hard to critique a horse you cant tell what it looks like when its so underweight. I also had a horse that i rescued that was very calm ( he was underweight ) and was in a lot of pain due to this and once he was back up to weight he was a stinker, sence he was no longer in pain and hungry he was not listening as well. So that is something to think about... I would buy the horse just becuase i would want him off that property.... i tend to buy every sick horse i see :-( have to save them one horse at a time


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

now you guys make me worry! :lol: ginger was thin, looked depressed, and was as quiet as a mouse....that was then, once she gained weight....WHOLE DIFFERENT STORY

i just don't want that to happen with this horse! 

if i do like the looks of her when i go see her im going to do a trial on her for at least a month to see if anything changes. how does that sound? 

the lady offered to sell her to me for $500 including tack.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

As long as the woman is open to the trial then do it. Other owners are not open to trials, so just remember that.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

appylover31803 said:



> As long as the woman is open to the trial then do it. Other owners are not open to trials, so just remember that.


i talked to her about it and she said shed be willing to do it.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I would definitely take the horse for a month if the owner is willing to and you are interested. She looks like a sweet mare, but there are some owners that will underfeed their horses to keep them sane enough to sell...


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

another email i got back tonight...is it bad that shes had "minor colic"?

TB are usually on the thinner sleeker side. The vet said her weight was fine. She's been like that and we have upped her grain and added some fatteners to see if she would gain more weight and she has maintained that weight for a long time. She does not have any health problems as far as the vet has told us. The other reason is she lacks muscle because she hasn't been doing an awful lot in terms on riding. This girl Emily has been riding her since I can't and we are trying to work bakc her muscle. She doesn't have any problem carrying a rider and is at a healthy weight. If you noticed, she does have a heigher wither and that can make her look more skinny as well. I will do a month trial, its not a problem. But that would require you buying her grain and what not. She did colic once while we had her but it was nothing major. She just groaned a little and we worked it out of her. The vet didn't even have to come check her. It was a minor case and colic can be caused by anything like food, grass, treats, it all depends on what upset her stomach and as you know horses can't vomit so it stays in thier stomach. She is a mare so she does have a tendency to act a little marish towards gelding. Nothing serious and she's not mean towads people. She has not been lame. Her feet actually just got done by the ferrier not to long ago. She does not have thrush or any type of germicide with her hooves. She is very easy to pick up her feet. You ask and she does it. She is about 16 hands high. She does jump but we have only tried her on cross rails and little oxers. She is a little quick to jump or rather she likes to leap over the jump but has no issues with them. She does w/t/c on command and is very easy to respond. I have owned for a little more then a year but I spend every day at the barn with her and I still work with her but only lungeing. I have a girl come and ride her almost every day. I think she would make a good western horse. Like I said she has been doing both. The bit she is in now can be used for both english and western. I have never shown her because I am not really interested in that. I use her on trails and in the ring but have never shown her. I know that lady that owned her before me never showed her. The lady before me had her as a back yard horse. I was working with her to strengthen her muscles and to get more weight on her. She has come a long way since I have had her.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I am realyl concerned how they say she is 
"is at a healthy weight."
to me that shows that they truely aren't seeing their horse or choose not to. 
I'd inquire as to what bit she has been using (pictures also if possible) and how she listens in that bit.

TBs are more definately thinner built, smaller rib cages, etc....but that does not mean they are skinny. Skinny means they are mal-nurished, and not properly taken care of


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> I am realyl concerned how they say she is
> "is at a healthy weight."
> to me that shows that they truely aren't seeing their horse or choose not to.
> I'd inquire as to what bit she has been using (pictures also if possible) and how she listens in that bit.
> ...


in one of the first pics you can clearly see her ribs but in a few of the others i think she looks at a decent weight but could gain a few more pounds. i did ask what bit they are using on her and what experience the girl has that rides her now...she also said i can do the month trial.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I personally don't think she's at a healthy weight, I can still see ribs even in the saddle pictures. She's not really skinny, but she's skinnier than "healthy weight"


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

TB's are on the skinner side but even Wack Em Bruno a thoroughbred i owned that was 17 hands and when i first got him he was disqusting.. but a week after proper feeding he was already gaining weight. Ill attach a picture of him When he was a few weeks into gaining weight. he was still bad but not as bad. But still looks like he has more wieght than that mare...pay no mind to his mising fur... he was so malnutrioned that he didnt grow a summer coat:-( ( he was a rescue ) But thoroughbreds have a higher metabolism and require more feed than what that lady realizes. She may think she is feeding her enought but she may want to try a more natural fatning feed ( have to be careful so she dont colic ) But here are pictures of him


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

here's the deal braker....ask for the vethone number....personally i think our weasting time on this horse......judgeing from the space between the ribs she looks younger then she say's....the younger the closer the ribs are...older the tend to space out ....plusTHAT IS NOT A HEALTHY WIEGHT FOR A HORSE....i wish that some one from the horse forum did live close to you to help you out on your search for a new horse....just remember...don't try to save every horse in the world!!! walk away and find some thing else.....


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

That is not a healthy weight for any horse, even a thoroughbred. You should never be able to see the ribs so easily (I can literally count them). I would talk to her vet directly or ask the woman to get her medical history from the vet for you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Trial is a good thing. However with this horse you won't be able to magically put enough weight on her in one week. It'll probably take 2-3 months (because you have to do it gradually, not just the horse with 20 lbs of grain a day to gain the weight  ). Frankly in her condition I wouldn't even ride her (or at least do 15-20 mins the max couple times a week walk some trot only). These all mean you won't be really able to "trial" the horse.


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

For 500 with tack, if she passes a vet check, I would take her. If you got the trial, take her out on trails, where she might see unexpected scaries and see how she reacts. If she just blows and walks on, shes great. There are a lot of concerns that people will watch out for, but what if this is THE horse for you? I wouldn't let the weight issue hold you back. You can still ride her and she will pick up weight while you have her with the proper care. If it turns out that she may not be perfect, you can work out the probs, or find her the perfect home that will be WAY better than just selling her to anyone, you know? Just my opinion, hope everything works out!


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Did she used to race? She looks alot like Sally(who is a retired race horse)......exept for her front legs.

She's skinny like Sally was and has a longer back (like Sally as well)

I thought only race horses had tatoo's on their lips?


----------



## lilkk11907 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think she is very skinny. She def needs muscle and weight gain. Shes a beautiful horse, but as Kansas Twister said, there is something I would keep my eye out for. Have you gone to look at her yourself?


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Be careful. I can tell you fattening up a skinny TB mare can drastically change their personality. Even though she is much older than mine I predict she could be a new horse after some weight gain. (you seem to have already been through this) hate to generalize but TBs are often unpredictable. If you have no issue being "stuck" with the horse if she doesn't work out then go ahead and get her, but if it would be a strain on you for feed and vet,etc I would be careful. Not sure where you are but where I am it can be tough even giving away a horse. GOOD LUCK and let us know how it goes


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

also be careful if she is sending mixed signals. I called about a lesson pony allegedly bomb proof. when I called the owner and said I was looking for a quiet beginner lesson pony she sort of hesitated. Then she suggested I look next door at another barn as well. She was new to the area so couldn't give me directions to where she was. I called the barn next door. The lady told me that the pony I was originally going to look at was already sold, but that the lady who bought her was unhappy because he kept bucking off her kids. 

I don't know who was telling the truth but fact is we just don't always know what people are telling us is for real. Any contradiction or hesitation sends up a signal to me. Maybe she was just being honest. I guess what I am saying is yeah $500 is cheap but do you want to be stuck with her?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah she ended up being sold and i was getting mixed signals from the owner.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

probably worked out for the best. I know it seems like you won't get a good horse that cheap but the right one will come along.


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

She needs a few hundred pounds, and a ferrier that knows what they are doing. Ask her when the last time her feet where trimmed where, because she's standing on her front toes. Which forces her knees forward and will make her trip up alot. Bigginner horses are not skittish. It doesn't work like that. Beginner horses are calm. Responsive horses that have been trained well but sometimes get spooked are not the same as beginner horses. If you know what to do when a horse spooks and snorts, you'll be fine. If you don't stay in a ring until you learn. To many of us learn the hard way. She looks like my first horse, who was sold to me as dead broke and calm. He was green and paranoid, as well as doped when we picked him up. Bring and vet out with you to visit and ride her before you purchase.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Cute needs some weight, and i just would like to add your avatar is adorable <3 =]


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i like her bunches!!!! she need some love and groceries!


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

the price seems right i wouldn't be too fussy for $500. i think shes wormy so a good dose of wormer and a bit of feed would bring her up to be a very attractive looking mare


----------

